# Due in 1 week & half-my cat is pregnant



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi,
Can you tell me how i can make my cat really comfortable when she is giving birth. We have given her a a box with soft towels and a cloth that she likes and she sleeps in that all the time and i suppose she will give birth in it aswell.

Please give me some information, I have searched for some but i can never find a full story.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is a rather comprehensive article from the CFA, Cat Fanciers Assoc. I think it should be a help to you. Put the bed in a quiet, dimly lit, private location. Here's the link with all the instructions:

http://www.cfainc.org/health/reproduction4.html


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The most important thing is a calm enviroment, no stress. And you need to be calm. Cats can easily adopt our feelings so if you are worried the cat might get worried.

I did everything by the book. I gave my girl a box with towels at the bottom and I put the box in a calm, warm and private area. I made sure there were both water and food close to the box, and of course a litter box nearby. She gave birth to the kittens in my quilt on the armchair  I guess I hadn't done a good job with the box... But once I had moved her and the kittens to the box, she stayed there with them.

The link Jeanie gave you is full of good information.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, yes, the best laid plans of man--  

The same thing happened to me, Lexxie. Although most of my litters were born in the box I had prepared, and I was there for moral support and assistance, I fell asleep about 4 A.M. I knew this was the night, but I dropped off. I awakened to tiny squeals coming from my closet, and knew I had missed the excitement. I felt quite bad, until a few minutes later. I felt something damp on my pillow, beside my face. Precious had brought me the last kitten born! It wasn't even dry or cleaned up. I was so touched! I got out of bed with the kitten, and went to the closet to see her wondrous accomplishment and give her the praise she was due.. She was such a proud mother-and rightfully so. I had no business falling asleep. 

Of course, the closet was NOT the prepared place; it was her choice! I was surprised though, because normally she wanted me with her every minute, and if I hurried to the bathroom, she cried for me the whole time I was gone. (Siamese always tell you how they feel about these things!)


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Thankyou for your reply's. I know that she may not have them in her box but its there if she wants it. She has a week and 2 days to go now and were keeping an eye on her. She is small for her age, she is 9 months old and i know that cats this age are usualy almost adult size. But my cat looks like a kitten. I hope this wont effect her birth. 


Thanx again


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope there are no problems, but she is very young to have kittens. All might be well, but a cat should not breed, in my opinion, until she is a fully grown adult, about 13-15 months. I am sending you prayers for the little ones, but you had better get prepared, in case you have to care for the babies. Sometimes a kitten that young has problems with motherhood. My best wishes to you. Here's a link that might be helpful to you:

http://www.cfainc.org/health/reproduction4.html


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanx, and i know she is young, it wasn't planned. We were about to get her spayed and found out that she was pregnant.

I will look on that site.

thankyou


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you will give us the news when the kittens are born!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes I will. I will get some photos on my digital camera aswell of the new kittens


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Please do!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I have seen more than once, a mama cat not know what to do for her new-born kittens. You may have the same problem. So I suggest that you be prepared to bottle feed them should this situation come about. Some queens are better moms than others. Although this situation is rare, I would still be prepared -seeing that your cat is so young.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Um, guys, this was posted in JULY! She's already had the kittens


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry about that. I got so enthralled with the posts, I didn't look at the date!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe **Giggles** I sometimes forget to look at the date too :lol:


----------

